# How long between litters



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Following on from Fluffypurrs thread about the age of first mating a queen, how long do people think that it's right to leave a queen after she's had a litter?

The reason I ask is that I think Keira, who's babies are now 12 weeks old, is pregnant again. My own view is that it's right for her as she seems to thrive on being a mum and once the babies grow up she starts getting very restless but what are others views on this?

Fiona


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

There's never any hard and fast rules to this one I'm afraid. Each cat is individual, and some breeds will call far more than others. For example, our Ori's/Siams are prolific callers i.e. every 3 weeks and they call for anywhere between 4-8 days each call. 

In an idea world, I'd love to mate my queens once a year only but sometimes it does not work out that way. When queens call, they can go off their food, and lose condition and the more they call, the worse it gets. We had an awful lot of unplanned matings during this past year due to our boys having run of the house which they no longer have. No one's fault but my own  In the past 3 weeks, every single queen in our home has been in full call but no one is being mated lol. Now that our boy is in his own room, we are going back to our planned matings again and yep we are aiming for one litter per year. Or at the very least, at least 10 months between litters. 

The main thing where this question is concerned is that the queen's health does not suffer at all. If the queen is fit, healthy and in great condition and if a breeder thinks mating her is better than not mating her due to prolific calling patterns, then yes, mate her. At the end of the day, each of us have to do what we feel is right for our girls and we all have to live with our own actions and the choices we make.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

As a rule of thumb, this is way too soon. However, each cat has her own strengths and if you have decided that its better to mate her than allow her to call a couple of times, that is your decision. Perhaps this is an exception to your normal breeding schedule. She is your queen and you know her best. The health of your queen should be the first consideration because if she is fit, her babies will be fit and healthy.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

GCCF recommend no more than three times in two years. But I think that what the other two have said is more realistic.


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

hi all not sure if this is a silly question or not but ..... my brainless OH let Millie out last nite !!!! it took me an age to get her to come back in ( first chance shes been to go outside for about 3wks !! ) is she likely to get pregnant whilst still feeding 6 day old kits ? I sure dont want her pregnant again


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it is possible. We have some queens who come into call when their babies are only a week old. I reckon though you would have to be bloody unlucky for her to be pregnant after one short outing.


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Phew...... she was prob only out 4 15mins or so but seemed like hours lol thanks Kat


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Nicki, If she was calling when she went out, there is a slight chance but if you can be sure that she was either not calling or not had a chance to mate with any other cat, then you're ok. You will know in about three weeks or so - pink nipples = pregnant queen; another call = she is clear. Best purrs.

Sorry Fiona, I did not really answer your question but I think Savannahkitten did - average something like eight months minimum, is the recommended time between litters.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> Phew...... she was prob only out 4 15mins or so but seemed like hours lol thanks Kat


15 minutes isn't a long time, I'm sure she will be okay


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

she def wasnt calling thank goodness.. gonna put note on door to stop OH and kids leaving it open lol thanks guys


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it is possible. We have some queens who come into call when their babies are only a week old. I reckon though you would have to be bloody unlucky for her to be pregnant after one short outing.


That answers a question I was going to ask as Zelda's kittens are only 6 days old and she is starting to call - not full blown yet but shouting at window and flicking her tail - wondered if it was possible.

Emily


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I think one litter a year is enough for me!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> That answers a question I was going to ask as Zelda's kittens are only 6 days old and she is starting to call - not full blown yet but shouting at window and flicking her tail - wondered if it was possible.
> 
> Emily


It's more than possible lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Same here, 1 litter a year for my girls is enough. Saying that they both had 7, with 6 surviving from each, it took a lot out of them. I think as above, you have to decide whats best for your cat and if she can cope physically & mentally with another litter so soon. 
The rules are no more than 3 litters in 2 years, but it's obviously up to the breeders how & when they do it. Nobody knows our cats better than we do*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sarnajes said:


> I think one litter a year is enough for me!


Yes what we'd like but not always possible


----------

